# Training go to your mat



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

One of the most useful things to teach your dog.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

This is on my list of things to teach, thank you for the video.

How would you start with a puppy (5 months) whose first move with a new mat is to pick it up, move it, gnaw on it, shake it, etc. as if it were a toy ? :uhoh: I tried a piece of carpet and a crate pad with the same results so we stopped until I figured this out.


----------

